# 09g transmission still slipping into 3rd gear



## NCDubbin (Apr 23, 2011)

My 2006 auto 09g transmission jetta keeps "slipping" when shifting from 2nd to 3rd gear. When you shift it decides to rev up and then engage into the gear. Feels like someone is pushing in a clutch in the middle of the shift. I had the valve body replaced for hard shifting into gear a little while ago, but I looked for codes in the transmission and the whole car with a vag-com but nothing was found or stored. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dealer..?


----------



## NCDubbin (Apr 23, 2011)

wants 450 for a ATF change. will probably just change it myself for 140. will changing the fluid/ topping it off help my problem? will also be changing the ATF filter and gasket in addition.


----------



## NCDubbin (Apr 23, 2011)

bump, does anyone know why this is happening or what to do?


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

I am sorry, I usually don't come on these forums much anymore but I can give you an answer here.

I had the same issue and recorded a video about it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jxxWJvVPy0

Short and simple, you need a new valve body. If you are under 100k miles then you should be under the extended valve body warranty to get a free repair at your Dealer. Go check it out.


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

^^^^ The shop I work for ( Lee Myles transmissions) have rebuild and replace about 6 of these units in the past year. The valve body is made from soft aluminum and after a while will cause fluid to bleed past and cause harsh shift, shift flare, etc. Some times you can have the valve body replaced and be good, but usually if this has been a problem for some time your gonna be looking at a rebuild and/or used/reman replacement


----------



## Outlaw Immotal (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the issue that causes this on the 09 G is oil deposited on the MAP sensor by pcv valve and egr valve which are routed into the intake manifold. Venting these to atmosphere has solved my shifting issues believe it or not


----------

